# EMV-Probleme im Schaltschrank



## Digger2010 (15 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht um ein Pumpwerk, welches mit zwei Pumpen (je ca. 15kW) betrieben wird. Die Pumpensteuerung übernimmt eine SPS. Eine Stern-Dreieckumschaltung ist mit Schützen realisiert. Alles zusammen (Schütze, SPS, Blitzschutz etc) befindet sich in einem Edelstahl-Schrank, welcher noch einmal in einem Kunststoff-Schrank steckt. 
Wir haben das Problem, dass die SPS in unregelmäßigen Abständen aussteigt. Nach einem Neustart der SPS funtktioniert alles eine Zeit lang wieder. Bis zum nächsten Ausstieg. Ich meine beobachtet zu haben, das die Abstürze immer dann auftreten, wenn die Lasten eintweder ein- oder ausgeschaltet werden. Frequenzumrichter kommen nicht zum Einsatz. Da alles in einem Edelstahl-Gehäuse steckt, habe ich die Vermutung, dass die SPS Probleme durch EMV bekommt. Unser Schaltschrankbauer hat möglicherweise dieses nicht bedacht.

- Ist mein Verdacht berechtigt, das die SPS durch die elektromagnetische Einwirkung aus dem Takt gerät?
- Kann man EMV-Einwirkungen messen (Messgeräte)?
- Welche Abhilfe können wir schaffen? SPS abschirmen ("Käfig" drum), Filter vor das Netzteil... usw. ?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!

Digger


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2017)

Erstmal die Steuerspannung messen und evtl loggen.
Potentiale prüfen Neutral und PE. Und Steuerspannung gegen PE.

Einfacher Steuertrafo oder Schaltnetzteil?

Eine schwachbrüstige Zuleitung kann beim Schweranlauf eines Antriebs schonmal für einen unzulässigen Spannungsabfall sorgen.


----------



## Digger2010 (15 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Einfacher Steuertrafo oder Schaltnetzteil?



Achso, sorry: Schaltreglernetzteil mit USV (Rinck APU 230V.24V-1,5A/1,3Ah)


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2017)

Digger2010 schrieb:


> Wir haben das Problem, dass die SPS in unregelmäßigen Abständen aussteigt.


Wie genau äußert sich das "aussteigen"? Gibt es irgendein Diagnose/Fehler-Logging, z.B. Einträge im Diagnosepuffer der SPS?



Digger2010 schrieb:


> Nach einem Neustart der SPS funtktioniert alles eine Zeit lang wieder.


Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Software-/Programmierfehler.
EMV-Probleme verschwinden nicht durch Neustart der SPS.

Harald


----------



## Digger2010 (15 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie genau äußert sich das "aussteigen"? Gibt es irgendein Diagnose/Fehler-Logging, z.B. Einträge im Diagnosepuffer der SPS?



Laut Diagnose ist die Karte mit den 4 analogen Eingängen defekt. Nach einem Neustart ist der Fehler zunächst weg. Das gesamte Gerät wurde mehrfach durch ein anderes getauscht.




PN/DP schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich eher nach einem Software-/Programmierfehler.
> EMV-Probleme verschwinden nicht durch Neustart der SPS.



Dasselbe Programm läuft auf anderen Stationen einwandfrei.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Probleme nur auftreten, wenn Lasten geschaltet werden.


----------



## weißnix_ (15 November 2017)

Digger2010 schrieb:


> Laut Diagnose ist die Karte mit den 4 analogen Eingängen defekt. Nach einem Neustart ist der Fehler zunächst weg.



Potentiale prüfen, Masseverbindungen prüfen, Parallelverlegung von Leitungen prüfen


----------



## A3Q (15 November 2017)

Digger2010 schrieb:


> Achso, sorry: Schaltreglernetzteil mit USV (Rinck APU 230V.24V-1,5A/1,3Ah)



Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, das dieses Netzteil die gesamte Steuerspannung für den Schrank erzeugt. Welche Verbraucher werden alle mit den 24VDC betrieben (Schütze, Meldeleuchten etc.)?
1,5A (Spitze 2A) können schnell erreicht sein.

- Wurde mal die Stromaufnahme Sekundärseitig vom Netzteil gemessen? 
- Was zeigen die Meldeausgänge des Netzteils bei einem Ausfall an?
- Ist nur die 24VDC Steuerspannung betroffen, oder liegt evtl auch schon ein Problem bei der Zuleitung?
- Evtl. ein "Wackelkontakt" irgendwo auf der Klemmleiste (24VDC Potentialverteilung) der sich gelegentlich bemerkbar macht, sobald die Schütze schalten.




Gruß

Chris


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2017)

Digger2010 schrieb:


> Laut Diagnose ist die Karte mit den 4 analogen Eingängen defekt. Nach einem Neustart ist der Fehler zunächst weg.


Dann erzähl mal etwas über die verwendeten Hardware-Baugruppen. Das könnte auch ein prinzipieller Fehler in der Verschaltung sein, z.B. eine nicht vorgesehene oder vergessene Erdung einer Versorgungsspannung oder Analogmasse oder zu hohe Potentialunterschiede zwischen den Analogkanälen oder nicht korrekter Busabschluß oder evtl. Rückwandbus-Probleme. Ist da auch noch ein Feldbus im Spiel (z.B. Profibus)?

Harald


----------



## Digger2010 (15 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal etwas über die verwendeten Hardware-Baugruppen. Das könnte auch ein prinzipieller Fehler in der Verschaltung sein, z.B. eine nicht vorgesehene oder vergessene Erdung einer Versorgungsspannung oder Analogmasse oder zu hohe Potentialunterschiede zwischen den Analogkanälen oder nicht korrekter Busabschluß oder evtl. Rückwandbus-Probleme. Ist da auch noch ein Feldbus im Spiel (z.B. Profibus)?
> 
> Harald



Ist eine IDS 640. Da es ein Kompaktgerät ist, lassen sich einzelne Karten nicht tauschen. Da gesamte Gerät wurde schon getauscht, der Fehler blieb. Ein Bus kommt hier nicht zum Einsatz.


----------



## Digger2010 (15 November 2017)

Das Rinck-Netzteil versorgt nur die SPS und einen LTE-Router. Woanders in derselben Konstellation im Einsatz - ohne Probleme.
Die Meldeausgänge des Netzteils reagieren nicht.


----------



## Chräshe (15 November 2017)

Hallo Digger,

deinen Schilderungen nach ist ein EMV-Problem nicht auszuschließen.

Die Störungen zu messen, ist recht schwierig. Es gibt sehr viele Koppelwege, wie die Störungen die Steuerung erreichen. Auch sind die Störungen nicht unbedingt ständig vorhanden, so dass man selbst mit teuerstem Equipment oft keine Chance hat.

Als Abhilfe wendet man aus Erfahrung bestimmt Maßnahmen an. Gewisse Probleme kann man ganz umgehen, andere zumindest ausreichend vermindern.
Siehe hier: http://www.pci-card.com/RITTAL_5_357.pdf

Kann sein dass sich das ein oder andere wiederholt… 



Die Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung ist mit 230VAC-Schützen aufgebaut? Sind alle Relais und Schütze korrekt entstört? 
Ist das Schaltnetzteil mit 2A an der Leistungsgrenze? Liegt am Netzteil eventuell ein Defekt vor? Wurde das Netzteil schon mal ausgetauscht? 
Kommen die Störungen über die Analogmessungen? Wurden geschirmte Kabel verwendet und ist auch der Schirm korrekt aufgelegt? Zwischen Schirm und Schirmschiene ist keine Folie zu erkennen? 
Ein Spannungseinbruch durch zu schwache oder zu lange Zuleitung wurde schon geprüft? 
Die 24V/0V Potentiale sind vom Netzteil aus einigermaßen sternförmig aufgebaut? Die Masse wird nicht von einem Punkt aus durch die ganze Kiste geschleppt? 
Ein Wackelkontakt ist ausgeschlossen? Alle Schraub- und Steckverbindungen wurden überprüft? 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## winnman (15 November 2017)

Sind die Schützspulen 24V DC, sind da Freilaufdioden oder ähnliches verbaut? Falls nein, unbedingt nachrüsten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> .. Eine schwachbrüstige Zuleitung kann beim Schweranlauf eines Antriebs schonmal für einen unzulässigen Spannungsabfall sorgen.


.. Was ein Netzüberwachungsrelais melden müsste. Ist eins verbaut? Welches?


----------



## Digger2010 (16 November 2017)

Hallo Cräshe,

danke für Deinen Post! Der Link ist sehr gut!
Wir haben einige Schränke im Einsatz, die gleich aufgebaut sind und keinen Ärger machen. Allerdings stehen die Teile an unterschiedlichen Standorten, mal im "Sumpf", mal an trockenen Orten, mal in der Nähe einer Trafostation etc. Das Netzteil wurde bereits getauscht und die Klemmen auf lose Kabel geprüft. Als weiteren Schritt haben wir heute die SPS umgesetzt und warten ab, wie es sich nun verhält. Ich werde berichten, ob es Erfolg hatte, oder nicht.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Licht9885 (16 November 2017)

Hallo 

evtl. könnte man auch noch folgenden Punkt kontrollieren:

Gegendruck auf die andere Pumpe wenn nur eine Pumpe Läuft. Sollten Messgeräte verbaut sein welche die Durchflussmenge zählen mit vorgeschriebener Einbaurichtung, kann dies die Analogen Eingänge verwirren bzw. die Falschen werte Liefern was die Analogbaugruppe dann einem Übel nimmt.

Bei mir war es damals so das der Gegendruck den die andere Pumpe erzeugte dafür sorgte das wenn die 2 Pumpe anlaufen sollte hier der Motorschutz rausflog, und zeitgleich konnte vom Elektriker immer beobachtet werden das laut seiner Aussage merkwürdige Werte von der 2 Durchflussmessung kamen es sah so aus als wenn der Zähler rückwärts drehte (Inlinezähler). Durch einbau von 2 Rückschlagklappen waren alle Probleme beseitigt. ob natürlich ein sich Rückwärtsdrehendes Messgerät eine Analoggruppe so stören kann das sie aussteigt entzieht sich leider meiner KEnntniss aber nachgucken und beobachten sollte evtl. drin sein.


----------



## Digger2010 (17 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben gestern die SPS probeweise innerhalb des Schrankes versetzt, raus aus dem Bereich, in dem sich die Schütze befinden. Seit diesem Umbau läuft bisher alles wie gewünscht (*klopf auf Holz*).
Wir werden das mal über das Wochenende beobachten, aber ich denke, dass wir es damit hinbekommen haben. Da müssen wir noch einmal mit unserem Schaltschrankbauer beraten, wie zukünftig die Schränke gestaltet werden müsssen

Noch einmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN in die Runde!! Ich habe viele gute Tipps erhalten und eine Menge dazugelernt!

Schöne Grüße

Digger


----------



## EMV Betroffener (28 November 2017)

Hallo, sind die Motore entstört? Wenn eine Induktive Last ausgeschlatet wird erzeugt sie starke Impulse, die die SPS ausser Tritt bringen! Da dies Leitungsgebundene Pulse sind ist es völlig egal ob die anlage in einem Gehäuse ist oder nicht. Der aufbau und die Kabellängen haben Einfluss auf die Störung! EMV ist immer Abhängig von Aufbau und Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung! 

Induktive Lasten entstören mit Freilaufdioden usw. Schaltzeit beachten!

Gruss


----------



## Digger2010 (27 November 2018)

Noch einmal hallo zusammen,
inzwischen wissen wir mehr. Die auf den Schützen aufgesteckten RC-Glieder sind teilweise defekt! Wir werden sie ersetzen und die Komponente wieder dorthin zurückbauen, wo sie vorgesehen war. Weitere Erfahrungen werde ich dann hier posten. Ich vermute aber, dass das die Ursache war, denn baugleiche Schränke machen keinen Ärger.
(das hätte ich gerne VOR dem Umbau gewusst, aber so lernt man ja stetig dazu...)
Grüße
Digger


----------

